# Lake Alma trout release



## B.Nutter (Oct 6, 2013)

Heading to Lake Alma this weekend for the trout release. Does anyone know where at on the Lake they usually release the fish at. I am sure that I could just cruise around the lake and look for the congregation. I have never been down that way before and was just looking to gather as much information as I could before heading down.


----------



## gibdog (Jun 30, 2011)

Looks like the day of the stocking will be a beautiful spring day...if you like wind & rain.


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

Due to the size of the lake(small) you could catch them about anywhere....alot of improvements have been made that allow you to fish from the bank jusy about anyehere you want. The bridge is now open to the island and a nice walkway from beach to bridge.

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## gibdog (Jun 30, 2011)

Weather turned out to be nice. Caught three over by the campground. Saw a bird pick one up by the bridge when I walked around the lake so it seems they move out pretty quickly from the boat ramp. Pretty cool watching a bird fly around with a fish.


----------

